# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร TYT TH-2R 3แบน ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้ค่ะ

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสาร TYT TH-2R 3แบน เป็นทั้งย่านแดงย่านดำย่านUในเครื่องเดียวกัน เป็นของใหม่
■ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะ สะดวกไม่ต้องพก3เครื่อง ใช้งานได้ปกติ เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักเบาดี มีหูฟังครบ
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน พร้อมคู่มือภาษาไทย.
เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร รปภ.และพนักงานบริษัททั่วไป.
ย่านแดง240-260MHzมตารฐาน
ย่านดำ 136-174MHzมาตรฐาน
ย่านUHF400-520MHZมาตรฐาน
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้.

สนใจทักID LINE=0966062544

■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า...
●นัดรับได้ทีMRT:BTSบางซื่อ,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พระราม5 ,พุทธมณฑล สาย 3, สาย 4, สาย 5, อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่, บางโพ,เตาปูน,ประชาชื่น, ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้,ถ.รัชดาภิเษก, ถ.ประชาชื่น,พงเพชร,งามวงศ์วาน,หรือEmsส่งไปรษณีย์ได้.

■ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะ
ID LINE = 0966062544 (ID)
0966062544
0905581988 Tel.

----------

